# Rosy laid an egg



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

Rosy, my 1 year old tiel has laid an unfertilized egg. I tried to get her out of her broody behaviour by changing her cage plaacement, her perches, the amount of daylight she get and nothing worked. Please help me as I am not equipped to deal with any more eggs or babies. Babies can't happen as both my birds are female....... I pray.........
Please help!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you don't want babies you could shake the egg, this would prevent any development. Continue with the hormone reduction techniques, it takes about two weeks for them to take affect. You can just place a bowl in the bottom of the cage with the egg in it til she abandons them.


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't bring myself to shaking the egg. Should I leave the egg in the cage? Should I change the paper at the bottom of the cage? Should I let her out the cage as normal for her daily fly around!?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No don't let her out to fly...if she has more eggs developing and she crashes while flying she could break it inside her and this could be very harmful to her health. Leave the egg, she has to abandon it before you take it out.


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Shaking the egg isn't like killing a baby, you said it's unfertilized anyway. Your just stopping any development by shaking it. 

Just leave her to do her thing, add extra calcium and good quality food to help her health during laying. Keep up with the hormone reductions. 

Its not hurting her, she won't have babies if you don't have a male with her.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's an infertile egg so you don't have to shake it. It's not going to develop in any case. 

The sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 talks about hormone reduction and what to do when unwanted eggs are laid. It sounds like you've already done most of the hormone control techniques. Unfortunately there are some birds that simply don't respond to the techniques. If you started very recently it's possible that she had already reached the point of no return this time, but she might be more responsive if you get an earlier start next time.


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

I know its only an unfertilized egg and that you guys have seen this a gazillion times but its my 1st egg. Humor me LoL


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Aww cute


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Having a cage grate will help keeping her from being nesty over the newspaper..


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

Its been 2 days now and the egg is just lying in the corner of the cage. Rosy has not sat on it or comme anywhere near it. Should I remove the egg now or should I leave it as is? Will her broody behaviour trigger the same behavior in Angel?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There is the possibility that it could. This may be the only egg she lays as you have started the hormone reduction techniques. Leave for a few more days and if she doesn't lay anymore and doesn't show interest in the egg then you can take it away. If she lays more, she could be waiting for the whole clutch to sit on them. Also, it would be good to put a grate in, as having access to the newspaper is giving her nesting material.


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got home srom work and was greeted by the regular chirps and whistles and a bonus as well. Rosy laid another egg. Now I'm starting to stress a bit. Is this normal for me and her?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes...48hrs is an average of laying time. If she's acting fine, then she's laying as she should.


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

The calcium supplement I ordered for the birds should arrive tomorrow. Do I give it alongside their water or mix it with there water? Is it ok to give my birds a liittle brewers yeast with their food as a 'pick me up'?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes to both (calcium in the water.)


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

This evening when I went to give scritches to the birds as normal, Rosy started hissing and screaching at me. She has never done this. Is she protecting her eggs? Is it her instincts kicking in? Is this normal? I do realise I'm sounding like a paranoid person but my birds are my babies and you guys are the only people whose advice I truly trust


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she was in the cage or even near it when this happened then yes, she was probably protecting her nest.


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

She was in her cage. She still hasn't sat on the eggs yet. I gave all 3 my birds the calcium supplement and they seem to be taking to it. Is there anything else I could do to make her and them more comfortable?


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

Its been 5 days since Rosy laid her 2nd egg and there seems to be no sign off egg number 3. All my birds are on hormone reduction treatment and a diet of fresh food and calcium supplements. All seems to be going well and I'm now relaxed and destressed. Rosy has not come near her eggs the whole time, how long do I wait before takking the egggs out of the cage?


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't remove the 'egg'.. As she will only lay a new one!
I recommend swapping the egg for a white marble similar in size.. They won't know the difference haha!
The egg obviously has nothing in it.. But that will allow you to take it from the cage and remove any uncertainties you have about it..


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can remove the eggs after she has ignored them for a full week, and it sounds like you've reached that milestone already.


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. When I get home this eveningi will remove the eggs. I just hope that during the da Rosy doesn't decide to got andd sit on them. Wwith my luck she probably will


----------

